# Amoret Hammersmith



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Tiny speciality coffee bar opposite Hammersmith tube (Circle line entrance).

Spoke to Ben, who knows his stuff and made me a really juicy espresso. 22g>44g in 27" on their Synesso (weighed on Acaia scales) from an Ethiopian natural roasted specially for Amoret by Curve, ground on a Robur e. Followed it up with a flat white, which was also excellent, although after I'd finished, he recommended next time I try it as cortado or even V60. They're passionate and knowledgeable so if you want good coffee and don't need a sofa to sit on this is the place. Hectic in the morning due to the proximity of the station so lunchtime is better bet.

I mentioned that their natural was very close to Foundry's Rocko and

Ben was surprised what a small world it is and asked me to say hi to Callum @foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------

